# Hello, im new to this site



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello fellow artist. My name is Michael Graves and I'm an art student at Norfolk State University. I see a lot of talent on this site and I'm excited to learn from you all!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome Michael! Facinating work you have there!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! Same to you! I'm a fan of all you guys. I'm actually learning a lot just viewing your work.


----------

